# Best Training books/DVDs



## tjpearse (Jan 31, 2014)

I anxious to get my dog, Hugo, into this kind of training. I have been watching videos about it and have become obsessed. I am always looking for new ways and more fun ways to push both myself and my dog when it comes to training. He is only three months so we have some time before the real training starts. He's catching on to obedience training so fast and loves it. He can't get enough. He is equally food driven as he is toy driven(I got really lucky). So it is usually me that has to end the training sessions because I'm exhausted.
Anyway, I'd love to get him into schutzhund/IPO not only for the protection and obedience, but for the fun and challenge of the training as well. It looks like it's very tedious work, as well as fun, that will keep both me and my pup challenged. I was wondering, since he is only three, if there were any really good books or DVDs to start already as sort of a prerequisite. Also, when we get there, the best book/DVD for the actual training. Also, I would love to hear some tips from experience. Any stories or hints to training? Maybe something that worked really well for you pup. Thanks


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Don't forget the tracking phase.  I recommend Gary Patterson's book _Tracking: From the beginning. 

_My mind is drawing a blank at the minute for books on obedience. I know that Denise Fenzi (sp?) and Shade Whitsel (sp?) have on line courses that you could find helpful. Shade trains in IPO. 

For protection (and, for the most part the other two phases) your best resource will be a good club.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Ilike the Power of Playing Tug with your Dog dvd from Michael Ellis.
I liked this marker training article too http://leerburg.com/pdf/markers-clickers.pdf


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Agree with the Michael Ellis DVDs, Power of Training with Food is another good one.

I followed the advice given here and got Gary Patterson's book (suggested above by Lisa) for tracking too, I'll second that suggestion as a newbie using it. Read the book all the way through first though, then start following the steps laid out for starting your dog. I was getting anxious about some problems that later in the book were revealed to be signs of progression (like loosing interest in bait). 

Another book I got on the recommendation of an IPO trainer/helper: Schutzhund Obedience : Training in Drive: Sheila Booth, Gottfried Dildei: 9780966302028: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Here's the link to the tracking book, you can get it Amazon or directly from Leerburg.

Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Tracking : From the Beginning


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I think DVD are really expensive and I have never found that I learn a lot from them-get more from actually going to training-also have gotten them second hand from someone else-but that may be just how I learn


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Something I do differently from the book is I add corners or arcs to my tracks very early on. I also start with scent boxes before going to the tracks. The problem solving aspects, problem solving for the dog, of that book are very good if I remember right (has been awhile since I read it).


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

I just got the Power of Playing Tug with your Dog yesterday and watched it half way then tried it on my 9months old. I was so surprised that these methods from DVD work. I can see that Arya improved her eyes contact on obedience after playing tug.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

